# Tell me about my Cannondale SM500....



## nolabass (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi folks, first post here. I found ya'll searching info on my SM500. I bought it new in the 80s. The 24"/26" wheel setup as you know. Mine has a full Deore XT drive train with cranks. The BMX size seat post. The rollercam brakes but these are not labeled Suntour or anything for that matter. The bike is grey with pink graphics.... the Cannondale Logo in pink on the headset. Not sure is it's a 500 or 600....any info you have would be fun to know. I had no idea it marked Cannondale first MTBs.... it has just been one of my bikes. It's been up Mt Shasta, The Tahoes and Wine country.....but mostly tossed around Atlantas Soapcreek back in the day. It's not for sale....just found new respect for it reading and would like to know more. Number on frame is #20010887155
I'll try and get pics up soon if you are interested...~peter
I ditched the pink stem years ago.....replaced it with a Girvin (?) shock post.


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome aboard:

Have you checked out the vintagecannondale.com ?
Wealth of info on a bunch of Cdales, including yours, and scans of past Cdale catalogs!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

nolabass said:


> I'll try and get pics up soon if you are interested...


Um, yeah, we want pics! You're showing up to a Halloween party without a costume right now


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Um, yeah, we want pics! You're showing up to a Halloween party without a costume right now


Warning 10 year old thread bump.

Yes I want some pictures too, but back in 1984 when I bought my SM500, digital cameras didn't exist.
Mountain bikes weren't a thing yet.
Heck the only internet was a handfull of geeks at Dartmouth and MIT.

The SM 500 was cool because of the 24" rear and 26" front.
I used to ride along the Apalachian trail long before any rules existed...
35 years ago! Cell phones didn't exist and eMTB not even imagined yet...


----------

